# Novak ~ 7 1/2 months old



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

I don't know where the time goes. Haven't posted pictures of Novak recently. Got a new small "point and shoot" camera. Needed to try it out.














































Novak as a puppy...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh Lynn he is really a hnadsome youngster! Love his puppy picture for comparison too. What a cutie.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

He is such a cutie! He is growing nicely too! Great expression!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

So handsome!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

He is looking very nice!

Camera works good!


Lee


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

He is very handsome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

His eyes just draws in you in, what a handsome boy!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Whoa! Extreme hunkiness in the making! :wub:


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

What a handsome guy - looking incredible especially for 7 months :wub:


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Great shots!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Rei said:


> What a handsome guy - looking incredible especially for 7 months :wub:


agree with that! He always seems to have an intense look, which makes him look mature even if he is still a pup in his head.


----------

